# types of fantails



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

I know there are different types of fantail pigeons, but I don't know exactly what each one is called. I like the ones that have more of a natural stance and their tails are more "off" of their bodies, kinda pointed away from their body? Any ideas on what type this is?

Thanks,


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

*pic*

like these I found on craigslist titled "indain fantails" he must have spelled that wrong, but I didn't think that the indian fantails had the stance I like?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Armanitvrs said:


> like these I found on craigslist titled "indain fantails" he must have spelled that wrong, but I didn't think that the indian fantails had the stance I like?


There's no picture. But I think the Indian Fantail is the one that you would like. They don't have that silly stance of the American Fan, and they have a crest and feathered feet. Then there is always the garden fan with the scoop tail and I like those.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Armanitvrs said:


> I know there are different types of fantail pigeons, but I don't know exactly what each one is called. I like the ones that have more of a natural stance and their tails are more "off" of their bodies, kinda pointed away from their body? Any ideas on what type this is?
> 
> Thanks,


the Indian fantails have featherd legs/feet and a small creast on the back of the head. They are bigger/heavier than the American fantail which is more dainty and has a clean leg and shorter body. I like both breeds but lean towards smaller birds so the American fantails really are so cute IMO. The neck thing does not bother me..esp if you get some and spend time with them you get used to it. Then to add there is the Garden fantail which some let out to fly as these are a mix of fantail and homer and perhaps who else knows what. they were bred for beauty as well as flying, but they are not as popular here in the US as they are in the UK.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is some more info for you.

Standard - the Indian Fantail Club of America

American Fantail Standard

Breed Fantails - Standard/American Pigeon Talk


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks everyone, sorry about the pic. and yes, I believe it is the indian fantail like the ones pictured, I'll be looking up the garden fan too.


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

can the garden fans be homed like homers, or are there tails too big? And can they be produced by a first generation cross of homer and fantail?

Thanks,


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

so are the garden fantails a purebreed or a cross? Any breeders on here?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Armanitvrs said:


> can the garden fans be homed like homers, or are there tails too big? And can they be produced by a first generation cross of homer and fantail?
> 
> Thanks,


I never have had any, but from what I do know they do have some homing instincts..but would not chance using them for release away from the loft..they really are for free flying around the homestead, or garden as they call it in the UK.


----------

